# Oprah preaches her gospel



## shackleton (Jun 28, 2007)

Oprah preaches her version of the gospel and an uninformed evangelical tries to defend the truth. 

http://www.godtube.com/view_video.php?viewkey=f21d69c91dddeefb792a&page=1&viewtype=&category=mv


----------



## caddy (Jun 28, 2007)

Poperah has spoken...


----------



## caddy (Jun 28, 2007)

I am NOT so sure I would call this women "uninformed." She stated the very significant truth of John 14:6 that Jesus was the ONLY way and called Oprah on the floor for giving everyone "her" opinion as if _*IT*_ were Gospel truth. 

Was she Ravi Zacarius? No, just a laywomen who happened to get in one or two significant truths in a short amount of time. We could ALL hope to do so much under that type of situation.





shackleton said:


> Oprah preaches her version of the gospel and an uninformed evangelical tries to defend the truth.
> 
> http://www.godtube.com/view_video.php?viewkey=f21d69c91dddeefb792a&page=1&viewtype=&category=mv


----------



## D. Paul (Jun 28, 2007)

"I can't get into a religious argument with you..."

i.e. "Shut up. I'll have none of your exclusivism, you self-righteous bigot. I, Oprah, am inclusive of all who do right and I'm sure all who sit here now see the difference between who is loving and who is not."

The whole tone of that segment and the condescending attitude of Her Highness makes me want to scream. Hostility to the Gospel applauded by all...but one, at least.


----------



## shackleton (Jun 28, 2007)

I guess this is what we get when love is pushed above truth, and free will above soveregnty.


----------

